# Hausarbeit über JDBC HILFE !



## Gast (18. Jul 2006)

Hi muss ne Hausarbeit zu Datenbank-Zugriffe mit JDBC schreiben !  

Es soll an einem  Beispiel programmiert und dokumentiert werden
Es sollen Adressdaten verarbeitet werdenmit etwa 20 beliebige Adressen, mit Anrede, Vorname,
Nachname, Straße, Hausnummer, Postleitzahl, Ort, Telefonnummer, E-Mail-
Adresse und Homepage.


Sie soll aus 5 Seiten Theorie und 5 Seiten Source Code bestehen.

Die Theorie krieg ich selber hin brauche nur Literatur Vorschläge !
Welches Buch ist hilfreich ?

Mein großes Problem ist der Source Code !!!

Habe mich mit sowas noch nie beschäftigen können und jetzt eilt es !

Vielleicht hat jmd. langeweile und könnte mir helfen !

 Zum Scource Code
 Die Variabelenbenennung „Ungarischen Notation“ 

den Sourcecode im java-Dateiformat,
die ausführbare bzw. compilierte Software u.a. im class- oder jar-Dateiformat,
evtl. Daten-Dateien im xml-Dateiformat oder Datenbankdateien, z.B. Access, SQL
eine umfassende JavaDoc-Dokumentation für alle Klassen und Methoden im
html-Dateiformat.

Grüße

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe ! Habe zwar was aus nem Buch aber es müsste modifiziert werden und bekomme es nicht hin !


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Mit der Einstellung wird das sowieso nichts mit dir.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Jul 2006)

pfff



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mich mit sowas noch nie beschäftigen können und jetzt eilt es !



Dieser Spruch nervt so langsam aber sicher. Ich kann zu meinem Chef auch nicht sagen "Mach du mal, ich hatte keine Zeit...". Was hattest du denn in den letzten Monaten zu tun dass du nichtmal Zeit hast dir ein paar Stunden pro Woche Java anzuschauen? 
Studierst du? Aber nicht Informatik, oder?
Ansonsten 100% agree @ foobar

Edit:
Für Geld machen wir alles


----------



## Redfrettchen (19. Jul 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Scource Code
> Die Variabelenbenennung „Ungarischen Notation“
> 
> den Sourcecode im java-Dateiformat,
> ...



Das is ja mal wirklich ein megalol wert. Wir sollten irgendwo mal Aufgabengesuche dieser Art sammeln und dann ein Best-of draus machen. Der Eintrag steht definitiv sehr weit oben.


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat jmd. langeweile und könnte mir helfen !


Na sicher doch...  :autsch: 



> Die Variabelenbenennung „Ungarischen Notation“


 :shock: Für kein Geld der Welt!  :shock:


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Jul 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Die Variabelenbenennung „Ungarischen Notation“
> 
> 
> :shock: Für kein Geld der Welt!  :shock:


wieso? was ist denn die "Ungarischen Notation"?

Edit: Ok, hat sich erledigt. Hab bei Wikipedia nachgeguckt. Versteh dich jetzt :autsch:


----------



## Redfrettchen (19. Jul 2006)

1. Wikipedia
2. hässlich!


EDIT: jaja, aber erst fragen müssen


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Jul 2006)

Redfrettchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Wikipedia
> 2. hässlich!
> 
> 
> EDIT: jaja, aber erst fragen müssen


ist mir erst nachdem ich den beitrag abgeschickt habe eingefallen das ich mal bei wiki nachgucken könnte.


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Jul 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis auf Wikipedia.

Eben habe ich gelernt, daß der Erfinder der ungarischen Notation
eigentlich _gar nichts Böses_ im Sinn hatte und daß nur Microsoft
aus Unverständnis einiger Mitarbeiter daraus eines der größten Fehlentwicklungen
der Softwaregeschichte gemurkst hat.

Dennoch sieht auch die _originale_ ungarische Notation einfach nur
gräßlich aus.


----------

